# I Found a Horse Blanket Under My Tree! That Means...



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not gonna say any "congrats" BEFORE you actually get one... :wink: But it DOES look promising!  

I was asking for the horse every X-mas since I was 5 years old till may be 12 or 13 (when I stopped believing in Santa Clause - ha-ha-ha!). But I could only get a horse rather recently (and I'm an adult).


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that is super exciting! Lucky! MY Parents never supported my Horse Hobby, so I never - just like Kitten - got my own horse until I became an Adult, living on my own 

I cannot wait to see pictures!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That would be sweet!! I wish I got surprise horses LOL


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I got my first pony on my 12th birthday never suspected a thing i fell in love with her although she was wild and off the mountains and i kept saying to my parents thats my horse and being unhorsey parents they bought her as a surprise and on my birthdsay she was in the field!!!! Thankfully she was super easy to train and i had lots of help but its the greatest feeling in the world when you wake up and its there


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My dad is incredibly un-horsie, but I literally ask every day, at least 10 times a day. I talk about how much I love horses, how much I want one... He probably just wants me to shut up. :lol:

Promising it is.  It's going to be a memorable day, whether I get the horse or not. (There is a small place in the back of my mind that likes to think this is too good to be true.)

The real surprise hasn't been ruined either... What horse did I get? Lord help me, I can't wait! 

Pictures will come in the hundreds, I promise.  Also, I consider myself blessed to have this chance. I can't wait until adulthood! I don't know how y'all did!


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

WoW, that's so exciting! I always wished my parents would do that -but they never did hahaha. Congrats & can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...lucky! 
I want this to happen to me too! xD


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I never got a horse as a gift persay, but I spent like 4 years begging for a horse, and finally at the beginning of summer one year my dad gave me an assignment, to find out the cost of buying, boarding, vet care, ect. ect. of not one, but TWO horses. He decided to get me my horse, and himself another horse (him being somewhat non horsey, but still liking them), so that we could have something to do together. That was like the BEST summer ever lol. I hope that you get what you want, and I can't wait to hear the actual news, and see all the pictures. Of course you must take pictures WITH the blanket lol.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

wow , that is so wonderful....I truly hope that you will be getting a horse for Christmas, but shame on peeking early  
I have been one of the lucky ones to be raised in a horse family and always had access to horses since I was a youngster but it wasnt til I was 13 when I finally got my own. I was so excited when my mom said that she was going to be mine.

My daughter has had her horse since she was 8, and I love doing all the horsey things with her and watching her grow as a rider. Sometimes I wonder if she will keep with it or move on to something else. I hope that it becomes her passion and is in her blood like it has been in my family for a few generations now.

This will def be a Christmas for you to remember and yes please post lots of pics!


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aww! I'm so excited for you! Keep us posted!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm telling on you! You're GROUNDED!! Go to the barn!!! I hope you get what you've been wishing for too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratz! I know how that feels!  

Hopefully, however, whoever bought the horse had a bit of horse sense, when I got a pony for christmas 2 years back my dad, who knows nothing about horses, bought it. The pony was down right evil, bit and kicked anybody for no reason and was flat out dangerous and had to be returned.

Lots of pictures are expected! How exciting!


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I hope it's everything you dreamed about!!! Lucky you!

I asked for a horse every year since I can remember and this year (I'm 39), my hubby said I could get one (because here, there are lot of them CHEAP or FREE). I got her almost a week to the day of our 5th year anniversary of getting together!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Peeking!?!?!! Shame Shame!!

























Kidding.  I used to use the box cutter to carefully upwrapped, then re-tape, as a kid of course..


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

You dirty sneak!

I'm totally kidding - that is so exciting!!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, that's amazing! I used to dream about something like that happening to me when I was younger. The horses I look after I would almost consider my own, I'm the only one to ride them, look after them etc, i just don't pay the bills.


----------



## EquestrianBabe (Dec 19, 2010)

*Great News  A horse blanket is promising, when I was 6 I found a saddle under the tree, and my parents bought me my Carrot  He has died, but I still remember him.
*


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats hopefully lol. I never got horse stuff for christmas till this year and I picked it out myself haha new saddle cause mine literally fell apart. BUT I did get my baby boy for my birthday (which is 2 days before christmas) this thursday will be 5 years that i've had him. 
I hope you do get a horse it will be the best friend you could ever have. My boy knows all my problems and all my secrets, they literally are psychologists on 4 legs hehe. Keep us posted.......but no more peeking lol ; P


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

lucky =P i wish that would happen to me XD but i do get a horse, next year! congratz!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

OH I AM SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU! SOUNDS VERY PROMISING!!!!

awww,horses for xmas are the best gift!!! Gidget was mine from my mom(had to pay back 1000 to my mom as my horse was 2000 so it was half and half). I was sooooo happy that I finally got a horse after wanting one of my own for YEARS! I also have bought my husband 2 horses..one last year and this year my mom and I went in on a horse that is well trained  I also got him a saddle. Sorry if I was talking to much about myself...I just get excited.

I wonder what kind of horse you got! What kind are you hoping for? Big one,small one? super trained,semi trained? Mare,gelding?

you're going to get coal in your stocking for sneaking a peek!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I got a horse for christmas when I was about 12. She was a skinny undernourished 2 year old paso fino filly covered in ticks and very anemic. But the whole family spent christmas out in the cold with a whole box of killtix and curry combs cleaning all of them off of her, and they were raining off of her covering the ground to a point of ridiculousness. It was freezing, but i didnt go in til midnight night because i was just so enamored with her and wanted to make her warm and comfortable as i possibly could. She was such a great little horse.

I hope you get what you want for christmas!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes. I'm such a terrible person. Looking at presents! Gasp! :lol: 

Five more days after tonight! I'm going to DIE with excitement! I went over today to see the horses at the barn and couldn't help thinking, "Which one is mine...?" I've tried out three horses, and I know that I won't be getting one I haven't tried. One of the three... Hmm... It's killing me! 

The one I hope for is a spotted saddle horse mare named Baby Girl. She's four years old and still a little green. 15.1 hands and super fat. I'll have to get her in shape! Let me find a picture... Just a second...

I love all y'all's Christmas pony stories. Especially Honeysuga's; how sweet! Did you end up keeping her long enough to break? I imagine she was sweet with all the love she got. <3


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

wooo hooo!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I second that. WOOO HOOO!











Here's one from today when I was grooming her. <3 Her reg. name is Flash of Lightning, because of that lightning bolt mark on her forehead.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. I hope you aren't disappointed. I can't believe you peeked! I found out one of my Christmas gifts once _by mistake_ and it totally ruined my Christmas. But the gift was no where NEAR as exciting as this one. Here's hoping for you, but NO MORE PEEKING! OK? Like EVER!!!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^

Ha ha, okay! I hate surprises though... *Contemplates peeking at presents again*


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

NO! NO! Hands off!!!! Bad girl! Bad!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Your gonna love horse ownership. I think we need pictures of the other 2 eligible horses though.


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

that mare has a lighting bolt on her head! Very cool, and great holiday anticipation...!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ha ha, yes! The lightning bolt is definitely neat. No stretch either; it really looks like a cartoon lightning bolt outline. 



This is the other possible horse, Missy. She's a 18 year-old TWH, 14.2 hands high. She's a bit of a passive people hater (she really doesn't want anything to do with our kind), but I still love her. 











I don't have any pictures of the third horse... He's an 15-year-old gelding chestnut gelding. Thinking about it, he may be out of the deal, since the blanket is purple and pink. :lol:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Cowboy Ken said:


> that mare has a lighting bolt on her head! Very cool, and great holiday anticipation...!!


 
That is awesome! it looks stenciled on!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope you get a horse of your very own. It's really amazing and rewarding 

I like the lightening bolt horse.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> I love all y'all's Christmas pony stories. Especially Honeysuga's; how sweet! Did you end up keeping her long enough to break? I imagine she was sweet with all the love she got. <3


She was and then some until my little sister got ahold of her, ruined her, and they sold her at an auction... But her story has a happy ending. Thanks, i hope yours does too.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you find out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Some people have all the luck. 

If my parents didn't hate my guts then I'd be riding my very own horse now, not hopelessly wishing for a horse for Christmas. 

Congrats on your possible horse!!! I'd be super excited as well!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> Some people have all the luck.
> 
> If my parents didn't hate my guts then I'd be riding my very own horse now, not hopelessly wishing for a horse for Christmas.
> 
> Congrats on your possible horse!!! I'd be super excited as well!!!


 
I highly doubt your parents hate you...


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

^ No, they don't hate me, they just hate my horsey obsession. They hate the fact that I want to go to college for an equine degree, rather than "responsibly" using my talents to become a lawyer or doctor or something like that.

They also don't like the fact that I would rather shovel manure from stalls all day than spend an hour getting dolled up for a date with some popular dumb*ss guy who just wants a girlfriend, not a relationship.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think you are hijacking a good news thread. :wink:

Just a note though - sometimes when we are young we think our parents hate us because they do not agree with us when really what is happening is they have the knowledge and history and know how to realize that the decisions we are making are probably not the best decisions.

Equine degrees get you pretty much no where. They are right. If you want to study horses have it be your minor.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Yay, that is so exciting for you!!!

I come from a non-horsey family too and to this day, when my Dad asks me what I want for Christmas I always say nicely "please can I have a pony?"

Ha ha. I am 28 years old and have bought and sold many horses in the last 14 years, but you never know eh?

Keep us posted with more good news!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Alwaysbehind, I'm planning on double Majoring in Agribusiness management and Equine Sciences at a two year school and then finishing at a four year school to get a major in Agribusiness. I'm not just going for an equine degree. But my parents still hate the idea

Sorry everybody! Continue with the happy posts. Please excuse my rambling...I really am excited for you brighteyes!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I can not wait to see what horse it is! So exciting.

Bad Brighteyes for snooping though. Bad bad Brighteyes. :wink:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

2 more days!!!!!!!


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Ah, that's so exciting! I'll tell you congrats once you find out for sure 
I know how happy you are, I just got my first horse 9 months ago. I had been wishing and hoping for one since I was really young. Mine wasn't a surprise like yours is, my parents just randomly told me that I could start looking, haha! But horse ownership is one of the most rewarding things I've ever gotten the privlege to experience ((


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm definitely looking forwards to horse ownership. An excuse to hang around the barn, a reason to buy cute saddlepads/halters/blankets, an outlet for my hyperactive self, a horse that I can train my way and who won't get ruined on a daily basis by students, and the pride of saying, "Yeah. I own a horse." Also, my own competition partner (no more stealing the BO's mare!), friend, and pet project. 

Posted at midnight, the 24th of December. *One more day!*


I will once again state that it would _really_ suck if I get all hyped up and get no horse. I'm 95 percent sure, but... It's too good to be true!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes don't get your hopes up TOO HIGH. Though it does sound VERY promising. Last year I peeked and found a saddle and I thought for sure I was getting a horse!! I was super dissapointed, though. I ran outside cause I thought maybe he'd be waiting for me tied up to a tree or something and my parents were like "What are you doing out here, its freezing!" No horse for me. :'( And I know I didn't get one this year :/ Ohh well. I hope you get your horse!!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Yah I was 17 pr 18 when I got my own horse without my mommy's help. She hates horses. I was working at a farm and the owner gave the horse to me and I had to work sooo hard just to have a horse. Sometimes I wish I had parents that would buy me horses and stuff for them...but i don't.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I got Baby Girl. 


Today, I went out there with my cousin. I was going to let him ride a horse, and my BO suggested I use Baby Girl. So I put him on her and everything was going GREAT. We were in a round pen and I had him walk and gait her. Well... He suddenly fell off and took the saddle with him. He fell and landed in the sand, fine. But Baby Girl had the saddle between her legs and started running around the pen, scared out of her mind. I stood calmly in the center (I wasn't actually calm, I can assure you), talking to her. 

The BO rushed over to help. Baby Girl saw her and crashed into the gate, somehow breaking the lock and getting it opened. Not wanting her to get away, I longed at her and grabbed a rein. 

More dear had three out of four legs scraped up. Not badly, but enough to make her unrideable for a day or two. I took her over to the wash rack and ran cold water over the legs.

I was _traumatized_. It was mine fault for not checking the girth and now she was hurt... I thought her owner was going to MURDER me. The BO assured me it was okay... She was fine. Just a little beat up and scared.

So, I leave the barn after treating her and go to my grandparents to eat Christmas Eve dinner. Then I get a call about sundown. My dad called and said the BO wanted me to go to the barn right away. I was freaked. I thought she had died or something... Maybe that apple I gave her before I left chocked her...

Then I arrive to find her in her stall. Red ribbons were tied to the bars and all the lights were on. I was confused at first, then my parents stepped out of the tack room and pointed to towards a little gift bag. 

I opened it up and inside were halter tags that read,

Baby Girl
Owner: Jackie M.

And than I realized she was mine.  I was so happy I started _crying. _

_Best. Christmas. EVER. _


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

How old are you? If my mom ever did something like that I would literally have a heart attack cuz my mom doesnt like horses so I don't have the lucsery of getting things bought for me..


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww that is wonderful! (Not about the fall, but the rest lol)

Congrats!


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow how exciting!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ladybugsgirl---


I'm a very lucky 15-year-old. 



Thanks for the congrats! Photo thread tomarrow!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Aww!!! Congrats your very lucky! I was so excited for you!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh, that is exciting!!! That sounds like kind of a chaotic situation lol but still amazing! So glad you got the horse you wanted! She is such a cutie. Will be excited to hear more about her in the future!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, congratulations! Sorry about the accident. I hope everything gets better, oh wait it did!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Meagan (Mar 30, 2010)

That's so exciting! I always peek at my presents too  I'm thrilled becuase my parents told me beforehand that they're buying my lesson horse, who I loveeee, for me for my birthday in January, so I know the feeling!
I can't wait for the photo thread, I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

YAY!!!!

So happy for you BE.
Merry Xmas!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Awww so glad to hear this girl! Congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

did your parents take pictures of you when you saw that she was your horse?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

*Highfive* I like this club. 


They did, but I was all teary eyed. I'd be embarrassed to post them.  Oh well. They will be posted, and y'all can laugh at me.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats!! Thats so exciting, I always wanted that to happen to me.

Why would we make fun of you?! This is a dream almost every little girl has, and we can live it through you LOL


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

I didn't get a horse for Christmas but I did get one when I was 12. That Christmas was the best Christmas ever! I got tons of horse stuff! Grooming, halter, treats, and stuff!!!!! Congrats on the new horse!!!!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Pictures!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats!!! This is so exciting, and what a cute story!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

A knack for horses said:


> ^ No, they don't hate me, they just hate my horsey obsession. They hate the fact that I want to go to college for an equine degree, rather than "responsibly" using my talents to become a lawyer or doctor or something like that.
> 
> They also don't like the fact that I would rather shovel manure from stalls all day than spend an hour getting dolled up for a date with some popular dumb*ss guy who just wants a girlfriend, not a relationship.


You can do something with it if you are hard working and dilligent with it  I have 2 friends who got their Equine Management Degree's from Michigan State University - and one runs and manages her own barn, and the other is running a barn for a 3* Eventer in Kentucky, making great money and having a blast.

My Parents are the same though, my Dad never supported my Horsey Passion at all. He was born and raised on a very large Cattle Farm, that his Father was born on and his Father and so on and so on. He was raised to work from Dawn to Dusk and if you are not bringing money and food to the table, you are worthless - so that's what I grew up with. He felt horses were a waste of time, and felt that if I got hurt on a horse, I wont beable to work.

So I did it all on my own, and I am very thankful for that - because I grew up understanding the importancies of hard work and earing what I wanted, on my own. I too, "hated" my Parents for not supporting my horse passions, and grew up surrounded by Peers who's parents bought them everything, from expensive TB's, to expensive tack and paying for all their shows and comps, hauling them everywhere and always being there for them - I greatly envied them, very much so.

But now, I look back and I realize my Parents gave me great gifts by not supporting my Horse Hobby - because I greatly appreciate all that I have achieved and all that I worked for, on my own  So view it as a blessing, a stepping stone, a life lesson that your parents are giving you. You'll be all the better for it!

~~~

And *CONGRATS* on the new horse! I cannot wait to see pictures!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Without further ado, I present...

THE blanket! :clap:














"What's this? It's positively garish."


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> Without further ado, I present...
> 
> THE blanket! :clap:
> 
> ...


That's your horse you got for Christmas?
Cute blanket!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

That's her!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I love that blanket!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Me too! I absolutely ADORE that blanket, and of course - it looks exceptionally fantabulous on your new girl!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

see things like that make me wish I was just as lucky...expecially at 15.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so exciting! She is beautiful! I love that blanket btw.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm 15 too and wish I'd got my pony for christmas although I got him early summer this year however is still one of the best of my life! So you are soo lucky I know how you feel I still don't believe my wonderful boy is mine so good luck with her I'm sure you two will make a fantastic pair!


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I am not jealous because I got a horse for free for my 11th bday- but I know exactly how you feel. I was literally shaking when they told me it was my horse. Congrats!!!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> That's her!


What your name?
Come on girl details!

I love you lighting bolt on her face.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!! I'm super happy for you! And she looks Gorg.!!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

You are soincrediblly lucky! Same with half of these people on this post ive been asking for a horse since i was 5, then theres my parents the most incredibly unhorsie people i could meet. Im lucky they let me ride equiniphhiles horse once or twice a eek! but CONGRATS wish you the best luck to you and your new horse


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

love the thunderbolt on the front of her face!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, how exciting!

That is a fantastic Christmas present  pretty girl


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! I think you are very lucky!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> You can do something with it if you are hard working and dilligent with it  I have 2 friends who got their Equine Management Degree's from Michigan State University - and one runs and manages her own barn, and the other is running a barn for a 3* Eventer in Kentucky, making great money and having a blast.
> 
> My Parents are the same though, my Dad never supported my Horsey Passion at all. He was born and raised on a very large Cattle Farm, that his Father was born on and his Father and so on and so on. He was raised to work from Dawn to Dusk and if you are not bringing money and food to the table, you are worthless - so that's what I grew up with. He felt horses were a waste of time, and felt that if I got hurt on a horse, I wont beable to work.
> 
> ...


That is true. I probably wouldn't have spent 2 hours mucking a weeks worth of manure from somebody elses horses in their run in shed today if I got everything I wanted.  Oh well, I'll have my own stable full of horses someday with my own horses' manure to clean up. 

CONGRATULATIONS Brighteyes!!! Baby Girl is so gorgeous; and so is that saddle blanket!!!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I am extremely fortunate to get a horse at my age. Most people have had to wait so much longer... I'm really, really grateful for her, and to my parents and grandparents for paying for her, and especially to my dad for paying board. I work at the barn where she is kept, so I'm going to tell the BO not to pay me directly, but to subtract what I could have made at the end of the month from my board. I'm going to be broke for the rest of highschool. :lol: 

Thanks again for the congratulations and the compliments towards Baby Girl (and my blanket!). I've never owned a pretty animal, so it makes me proud.


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

She is beautiful!

You are very lucky! I literally went out behind my father's bacck with my mom and bought my first horse. (not reccomended) I wanted one so bad and my instructor wanted me to get one as well so I said skrew it and just did it lol.

I wished for a horse for 10 years of my life. I got my first horse when I was 15 years old.

What do you want to do with Baby Girl?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

That's how I got my first horse, Lola! My mom, my sister-in-law, and I all went to the horse sale "just to look" and bought her. We didn't tell my dad about her for two weeks. :shock: I found out why it's not recommended! 


I'm going to do distance riding. For the first year or two, we'll stick with competitive trail, to see how she likes distance and for conditioning and experience. After that, we may start 50 mile endurance runs. If all goes well, it's all up from there!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> That's how I got my first horse, Lola! My mom, my sister-in-law, and I all went to the horse sale "just to look" and bought her. We didn't tell my dad about her for two weeks. :shock: I found out why it's not recommended!
> 
> 
> I'm going to do distance riding. For the first year or two, we'll stick with competitive trail, to see how she likes distance and for conditioning and experience. After that, we may start 50 mile endurance runs. If all goes well, it's all up from there!


hahahahaa,you quoted me,hahaha!

So I thought baby girl was your first horse?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ha ha! I told you it was siggie worthy!


She's my first rideable, good horse. My family rescued Lola, my real first horse, from an auction with the help of my horsie sister-in-law. I was about 12 and honestly hardly remember. I didn't keep her for long and she went to a new home with a women who wanted one to brush and love on.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well I'm glad I am siggie worthy with what I say! I feel loved.

Awww,well I am glad that you have a horse that you can love on and ride. I was so excited for you and I hope you continue to update us on you and her. We need more pictures,btw.
Do you get to see her every day?


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Since Im to lazy to see if you answered this question already... how old is she?

She would be a fun endurance horse I bet! I also love the look she was giving you in the second picture.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep! She only lives five minutes from my house. I get to go out there every day, even if it's only for a few minutes. The weather has been terrible, so I haven't gotten to ride her since she's been officially mine. :-( However, I have gone out there every day, put her halter on, given her treats, checked to make sure her blanket isn't rubbing, and kept an eye on those leg scratches. 

It's suppose to be windy tomarrow, but I may ride. She really needs the exercise. Maybe just a trail ride with some of my barn friends...


She's four, almost five. Her birthday is in March. :wink:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

be careful if it's windy..my horse likes to spook at the tree branches and I fell off. My horse and many others act odd if it's windy.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I was thinking that too, even though wind hasn't previously bothered her. Maybe just arena work, unless I can make my friend and her old dead head quarter horse come along. He instills a sense of peace on Baby Girl. Unless they're pinning their ears at each other... Well, they can't spook if they're fighting, and can't fight if we keep some space between. :lol:


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes be extra careful especially because she is still pretty young! I hate riding in the wind. Things just never seem to go right when its windy.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations on the new horse, I am sure you both will learn a lot from each other. Owning a horse is an amazing thing and gives you such a boast of confidence. Owning your own horse also gives you many opitunities as a rider that were not possible before hand. 

I'm sure you will have many memories with your new horse.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

when i was like 1 i began my love of horses. when i was tall enough to reach the computer i asked my dad how to spell ''horses for sale'' and looking at horses for sale became a hobby for me. one spring break i was looking at a Morgan and showed dad and he told me to look at quarter horses and we fell in love with a two year old. for two days we were planning to buy this horse when we got a call that said i could not handle a two year old. my dad kept looking for horses and found noka. we bought her. i was happy i did all my research at five other wise i wouldn't be confident with noka. i was not supposed to have a horse until i was 13 so i got really lucky.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats Brighteyes!! I'm in the same boat as you lol, I got my 7yo tb gelding Mitchell for christmas this year, early present though.
^ and I swear, he has a better brain in that head of his than bubbles does, and she's 25 -_-


----------

